
Patreon was hacked - bevacqua
https://www.patreon.com/posts/3457485
======
logic
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10309079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10309079)

------
meeper16
Interesting how this company does not explain on their site "how it works" and
along with not providing a direct global and standard way to contact them.

~~~
21echoes
Hey there! Would love to update copy to make sure it's clear for you. Current
home-page says "Recurring funding for artists and creators. Creators receive
millions of dollars each month in support from their patrons." with a link to
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH-
IDF809fQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH-IDF809fQ) and a link to help
center ( [https://patreon.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/requests/new](https://patreon.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/requests/new) ) in the
footer. What would you like to see changed?

~~~
tired_man
You could start by adding what you do, what your website does, and how it
works to the ABOUT page.

The cutesy pictures on the ABOUT page say thousands of words of nothing.

~~~
PerfectElement
If I want to know what a company does, I go to their home page. If I want to
learn more about where they are located, their size, their history, who works
there, etc., I go to the About page.

Maybe they are missing a "how it works" page. I know the video explains it,
but many people don't have time for it.

~~~
tired_man
Their site is infected with "Let's Make Big Fat Pages" syndrome with overlarge
graphics and little text.

A few paragraphs work faster. I don't have time to watch a video on every
throwaway site I visit from a link.

EDIT: [http://www.noteslate.com/](http://www.noteslate.com/) is a perfect
example.

